

JavaScript port of Paul Graham's Arc programming language. - franze
http://jonathan.tang.name/code/arclite

======
nuclearsandwich
Someone should write an arc interpreter and call it tan so we can have arctan.
Arctan? Arctangent? The inverse of the tangent function. Hu- hullo? Is this
thing on or what?

~~~
civilian
... or an interpreter named "tic" and then you can work in the arctic.

------
d0m
Isn't it like 6 years old? <http://tryarc.org/> is also interesting; and
somewhat more recent.

~~~
Almaviva
Better hurry, only 94 years left.

------
jgrahamc
Will it run news.arc?

------
cont4gious
Atwood's Law alive and well.

------
ltamake
Just tried it. Very nice!

